# Venom Order Received



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's my latest batch of Venom Lures products. I like it because it not only works, but it is made in America too. 
And better yet... made in Ohio.

You can place an order directly from their web-site.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Now lets hope this weather hold out and we can gt back to soft water fishing SOON!!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Venom makes the best tubes for smallie fishing, nothing else compares!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Can't wait to try out their tubes!! I like their Death Grip jig heads as well.

Are you dabbling in the forsaken "A-rig" or are those swimbait heads?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Flippin 416 said:


> Are you dabbling in the forsaken "A-rig" or are those swimbait heads?


You might have been looking at their swimbait heads. Venom calls theirs Rig Heads. I haven't ordered one of their A-rigs. But I might try one if I'm going to be in a clear water situation. I would just cut it down to three, or only use three lures with hooks.

On another note - Dave Maurice (owner of Venom Lures) told me a few days ago that they have been shipping some of his new 'Down Right' shallow water anchor system to anglers in Japan. Isn't that cool? Somethin' made by a local manufacturer going to another country instead of the other way around. I am going to order one of his Down Right anchor systems once the weather breaks/in April.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Do you happen to know how much are their "down right" systems are going to cost?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Fishing Flyer said:


> Do you happen to know how much are their "down right" systems are going to cost?


I have a link to their web-site on my site. Check 'em out.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I think its 220. Pretty sweet you can watch a YouTube video on the venom webpage. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> Here's my latest batch of Venom Lures products. I like it because it not only works, but it is made in America too.
> And better yet... made in Ohio.
> 
> You can place an order directly from their web-site.


Believe it or not, I buy all of my Bass hooks from them and have alot of their sickle hooks!


----------

